# milwakee



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

so i am finally splurging for a co2 system and am wondering on the Milwakee that i see BA's sells as well as i think MOPS carries too.
Is this a good regulator? I have read some pretty negative reviews about the quality of milwakee and also some good. Is it just sort of hit or miss? Or is this thing going to crap out on me about a year or so?

Also are they hard to setup? and is this a complete setup. Obviously i still need to buy a tank but. I think it comes with a solenoid that i can set up on a timer and run opposite my 2nd filter


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Have you taken a look at the guide I have written here?

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12271

My thoughts on the MA957: Decent regulator, reasonably good solenoid and bubble counter. Bad needle valve.

For some, they are happy with the Milwaukee; for others, they are extremely unhappy (i.e. most of the end of tank dumps I hear about are when people are using the Azoo, JBJ or Milwaukee regulators).

The MA957 is not hard to setup; you just need to attach it to a CO2 tank.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah, the pressure swings. So you have to keep an eye on the bubble counter every day to make sure that it's not dumping large amount of CO2 into your tank. Also, when setting it up the first time. It takes a few days to tweak it right. I didn't and set everything up thinking it's cool, but the pressure wasn't stable. The next day, I find the CO2 bubbling like boiling water. Needless to say, eveything in the tank died.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

ok thanks guys. Ya just after i started that thread i happened to take a stroll over to the equiptment section and found that there. Guess I should of snooped around a little bit first...

But to make a long story short. Should i go for the Milwakee...im kinda leaning towards it but i tend to do that then regret i didnt fork out the dough a year or so down the road


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

shrtmann said:


> But to make a long story short. Should i go for the Milwakee...im kinda leaning towards it but i tend to do that then regret i didnt fork out the dough a year or so down the road


You can buy the Milwaukee, but personally, I would save the extra $100 and invest it into better parts. There really is no sense in buying the Milwaukee, finding out that the needle valve is not good, and then having to go source another one, etc.

You might as well buy quality parts right from the start, and that way, you will never need to upgrade again.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

can you replace the needle valve on the milwakee if it craps out. The thing is I have a gift card for BA's for xmas and im itching to spend it...and was thinking about going seriously planted. Currently i am just low tech with excel dosing CO2 with a pretty good amount of light...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It's not an issue of whether the Milwaukee needle valve will crap out or not, it's *when.*

If you are intent on buying the MA957, I would also look for a new needle valve to replace the stock one. If you do this, then the MA957 could be a reasonable build.

Though, I must say that the MA957 looks like a toy next to any dual stage regulator


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

lol thanks darkblade for all your help..its seems like there is quite a price jump from the ma957 to premium models. and i think i might take the leap with the milwakee...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

As I mentioned in my thread, the best thing to do when looking for a step up is to piece together your own pressurized CO2 build, rather than looking for pre-built ones.

However, the MA957 is not a bad regulator per se, just be careful with the needle valve.


----------

